# Mitre Saw: what does "Max cross cut" mean?



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

To get the max cross-cut (how large of lumber will it cut in one pass) you have to have how wide the lumber is by how deep the lumber is.

So the max that saw will cut is 92mm deep X 310mm wide (or ~3-1/2" by 12-1/4"). Must be a sliding miter saw, to have that capacity.


----------

